# Os Guinness: Fit Bodies Fat Minds: Why Evangelicals Don't Think and What to Do About It



## Reed (Feb 28, 2005)

Has anyone on the board read this? I found it interesting - especially Guinness' use of the concept of the decline of "The Puritan Mind."

This book is a good companion to Horton's Beyond Culture Wars.


Regards,
Reed in Minneapolis


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Feb 28, 2005)

here is my amazon review of it:



> Fit Bodies and Fat Minds
> by Os Guinness
> 
> Reading this book is part of a deliberate effort to study the relationship of reason to the Christian faith. The current subtopic is why evangelicals seem to be so anti-intellectual, this book follows: The Scandal of the Evangelical Mind (my review), and Love Your God with All Your Mind (my review). There are two more in the TBR pile as well: Habits of the Mind by James Sire and The Outrageous Idea of Christian Scholarship by George Marsden, so i am looking for more books with the same common theme, email me your favorites please.
> ...


from: http://www.livejournal.com/users/rmwilliamsjr/87456.html

it is probably the least interesting of the genre i've read in the last few years, i prefer to recommend _Scandal of the Evangelical Mind_ to people who express an interest in the material.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Feb 28, 2005)

I read this a couple years ago...I don't recall all of Richard's criticisms (above). I rather enjoyed it -it resonated quite a bit with me as I was at a point of dissatifaction/disgust with what I was seeing in church at the time. It actually provided me with a kick in the pants to get on with my personal research into church doctrine and history.

I'd recommend it.


----------



## hhtuck (Mar 9, 2005)

*Liked this book*

I really liked this book. I read it a couple of years ago.


----------

